# OT Timeline based on Ussher



## Justified (Sep 14, 2017)

Is there a website somewhere that gives a timeline of the OT using Ussher's chronology? Thanks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 15, 2017)

Here are two showing Usser's chronology. The last link also includes a pointer to a translation of Ussher's 1600 page tome from the Latin:

https://creation.com/images/pdfs/other/timeline_of_the_bible.pdf

https://www.studylight.org/history/annals/

http://www.bible.ca/b-bible-chronology-willis.htm

https://www.escholar.manchester.ac....amId=POST-PEER-REVIEW-PUBLISHERS-DOCUMENT.PDF

http://www.exegenesis.com/attachments/Chronology_biblic_0_4004june.pdf

http://www.sacred-texts.com/time/timeline.htm

https://answersingenesis.org/bible-timeline/the-world-born-in-4004-bc/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 15, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Here are two showing Usser's chronology. The last link also includes a pointer to a translation of Ussher's 1600 page tome from the Latin:
> 
> https://creation.com/images/pdfs/other/timeline_of_the_bible.pdf
> 
> ...


Is his time line still considered to be valid though?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 15, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Is his time line still considered to be valid though?


Good gravy, if you review the materials linked above, the preponderance of opinion would be in favor of the chronology with some minor nits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justified (Sep 26, 2017)

Question. I read something that says that Ussher's chronology is based on a Julian Calendar. The date he gives for creation is October 23rd, 4004 BC. What would this be in the Gregorian Calendar?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 26, 2017)

September 21, 4004 BC.

See:
https://answersingenesis.org/bible-timeline/the-world-born-in-4004-bc/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justified (Sep 26, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> September 21, 4004 BC.
> 
> See:
> https://answersingenesis.org/bible-timeline/the-world-born-in-4004-bc/


 Where was the PB birthday announcement five days ago?  Happy belated 6021st, Earth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

